# Guitar Hero Stand…



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I recently made a thank you gift for my good friends. A stand for their guitar hero controllers:










The stand was made with poplar 1x1’s and 1x2’s. I dyed it with jet black solar-lux dye and finished it with a few coats of satin wipe on poly. Everything was pegged together to avoid ugly screws. The yolks were ordered from here:

https://www.stringswing.com/products/product_info.php?product_id=743&ref_category=9

Here are a few pics of how it went together:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great project and great pictures Nickbee. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Nickbee, That is pretty cool. Guitar Hero is the hottest game going. Thanks for a photo shoot that Harry will be happy to see. -Derek


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Awesome man! I'm a huge Guitar Hero fan  Ty for sharing


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Mark said:


> Awesome man! I'm a huge Guitar Hero fan  Ty for sharing


Same here! My friends got it for me as a thank you for helping them with their kitchen cabinets. Needless to say I rock out almost every day now


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Nick, cool little project! 

Corey


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> Same here! My friends got it for me as a thank you for helping them with their kitchen cabinets. Needless to say I rock out almost every day now


Awesome 

I've mastered Medium but I'm finding it difficult to move on to Hard


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

The misses just got it for me. At first I thought, great something else to collect dust, but now - PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR. Only had it a few days, but enjoying greatly


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Hard is hard!!! watch this for some good tips:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2297517351448338570

I've started on hard and it's very fun!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Very nicely done Nick.


----------



## Shadrac (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks great nick. Nice, clean design.


----------



## Jay Boyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks great! 
After seeing yours, Santa's workshop made this for my son. Thanks for the idea! Jay








Merry X-mas everyone.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Nick, great stand 

Jay love your version as well, looks awesome.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Jay Boyd said:


> Looks great!
> After seeing yours, Santa's workshop made this for my son. Thanks for the idea! Jay
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! Any design with a maltese cross is cool in my book! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

You guys didn't steam-bend your own yokes? tch, tch. 

Nice job in both cases.


----------

